# Putting Help



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

I need help! 

I think my aim is pretty good but I never know which way the ball is gonna go. I have read that you have to keep your head down when putting. OK so I try it and I still push the ball left or right. When I am looking at the putter it's wobbleing(spell) all over the place. How do I smoothe things out.

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

by wobbles I take it you mean when you address the ball? do you float the club above the ground on address? if you do maybe try grounding the club just for address and then go through your shot normally. I like putting with my glove off I think it gives me a better feel for the shot. As for reading the greens for which way the ball will go for me it comes down to practise and I'm not saying that I get it right all the time. I hope thats of some use for you.


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

No I was talking about my backswing. Reading greens is a whole other problem.

Here is my procedure.

Stand behind the ball to pick a line. Then try to find a reference point on the green somewhere between the hole and the ball. I then move near the ball and take one practice swing. Last I step up to the ball and hit the shot.

The practice swing seems to be smooth, the actual swing is all over the place. If my putter was a pencil it would look something like a heartbeat pattern. Well not that bad but you get the point. Maybe I am focusing too hard on the putter not the ball???? I have no clue!!!

Surtees thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree don't focus on the putter on your backswing focus on the ball have the same frame of mind as you do on your prac swing.

My procedure is.

I'll stand a metre or two behind my ball pick my line for the green. for example say it is going to curve left. I'll pick a straight line to the right of the hole (same lenght as the hole) as a reference depending on how much I think it will curve. Then sometimes depending the lenght of the put I'll have a prac swing sometimes I dont have a prac swing depends how I'm feeling. Then I'll address the ball check my line and hit it I don't like standing over the ball for to long. just keep my on eye on the ball and swing away and if I'm lucky it will going in a one put but most of the time its two puts


----------



## Fairway_Kid (Mar 9, 2009)

Another thing that solved my problems was I wasen't following through with my swing. I used to just "Punch" the ball and look up to see where my ball is going. Try to follow through with your swing, and hit the ball as if it wasen't there, or like if you were taking a practice swing. This has even helped me with my drives, and iron shots. Who knows? give it a try


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice idea Fairway Kid and yes this helped me too, i used to punch on puts and as soon as i followed through it help my putting no end


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!

I am seeing my coach this weekend I will see what he has to say about it. This will be my 4th lesson and we never covered putting. So far he has been very helpful.

I also have tried a few different grips. I was holding the putter like it was any other club. Now I have changed to a looser gripkind of opposing palms, so far this seem to help. 

Thanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*putting*

I caught myself pushing my putts left and a 360 swirl with the putter on the back swing this past week end, is that over gripping with the left hand?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

are you and your putter learning to dance Bob? Thats a wierd one for sure


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> are you and your putter learning to dance Bob? Thats a wierd one for sure


I dance better than putting that's for sure, but that swirl on the back swing is what gets me, whats causing me to do that?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

what do you mean by swirl?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> what do you mean by swirl?


Okay: picture making the letter c on the back stroke. Rick thinks it may be over gripping and concentrate on more sholder movement than arms plus lighten the grip. I think thats what he said I'll have to look again..yup he said that.


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

Well folks I saw my golf coach this last weekend and we weren't able to get to putting. We mainly worked on grip and follow through. I was such a wreck with my normal swing that we didn't get to putting. 

Here's a dumb question. Will a golf ball roll straight on tile floor? The shop office is tile and I have been practicing but the ball doesn't roll straight sometimes?????? Is it the arrow or the indian?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

CDeal said:


> Well folks I saw my golf coach this last weekend and we weren't able to get to putting. We mainly worked on grip and follow through. I was such a wreck with my normal swing that we didn't get to putting.
> 
> Here's a dumb question. Will a golf ball roll straight on tile floor? The shop office is tile and I have been practicing but the ball doesn't roll straight sometimes?????? Is it the arrow or the indian?


Maybe neither, the floor in the shop maybe sloped/not level. I'm telling myself that I need to practice more so get to a putting green and practice...there I told myself,so I hope I'm listening. Also Stevel has some websites that are very helpful practice techniques Pm him he's good at helping. Don't give up its the most frustrating game you'll ever love to play.


----------

